# Roubaix SL3 Pro 2012 Build



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

Frame is 56
2012 Sram Red shifters, brakes, chain, cassette, derailuers
3T Ergonova Bars, 3T Stem
Rotor 3D Crank and SABB with Qrings
Zipp 404 Firecrests
Conti 4000s
Dura Ace carbon pedals
Arundel Mandible Bottle Cages

LBS Park scale says 15.6 lbs, bathroom scale method says 15.7


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

VERY sweet! Have fun with that one!


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice!!! My 61cm S-Works comes in at 15.8


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome. How do you like the wheels?


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Really really nice bike! I love the blue.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Beautiful bike indeed !! Dura Ace pedals...are they worth the money or should I stick with my (free from LBS) Look Keo Classic ?


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

roadworthy said:


> Awesome. How do you like the wheels?


Wheels are awesome, they like going fast. Very happy I put them in the build.


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

Devastazione said:


> Beautiful bike indeed !! Dura Ace pedals...are they worth the money or should I stick with my (free from LBS) Look Keo Classic ?


Free is always great, hard to compete with that. I have the carbon Ultegra as well, both excellent pedals, Ultegra is probably the best value if you are paying.


----------



## BikerNutz77 (Sep 10, 2011)

Very nice looking. I have the Black, Silver, and Red Pro. Very comfortable bike. How is the braking with the Zipp's? I have a Chinese brand and am having a lot of squealing and a little bit of pulsation in the front wheel.


----------



## SuperHawk (Feb 27, 2008)

Finally got my Roubaix back from the shop! Full 2012 Ultegra, w/carbon pedals, Dura-Ace wheels/casette, FSA carbon bars and Pro-link saddle.


----------



## schima (Jan 19, 2011)

My pro sl3. Built up with sram force, ritchey cockpit, easton ec70 seatpost (will be replaced with a syntace hiflex), toupe saddle, speedplay zero and a pair of campagnolo neutron wheelset. weight is 7,56 kg.


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

BikerNutz77 said:


> Very nice looking. I have the Black, Silver, and Red Pro. Very comfortable bike. How is the braking with the Zipp's? I have a Chinese brand and am having a lot of squealing and a little bit of pulsation in the front wheel.


Apologies for the slow reply, was out of pocket for a few days. Zipps are deadly quite and plenty of stopping power. Have not had to tweak or mess with them at all. Running the supplied zipp pads.


----------

